# Induction



## HappyHelen (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello

I am not a regular poster on here but I have gained a lot of great information from this forum over the last few months. Anyway, as some of you know, I am pregnant and the hospital have confirmed I will be induced on 28th december. I'm hoping to give birth naturally but if that doesn't work, I will have a c-section on 30th December. So whatever way, we will be parents by NYE. 

Obviously we are really looking forward to meeting the little one but I have to say that I am also looking forward to injecting "normal" amounts of insulin again and not the massive quantities I am doing now!  

Thanks again for all of the advice I have picked up from here and wishing you all a lovely Christmas and New Year. 

Helen x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh Helen, wishing you all the best! I hope that everything goes well!


----------



## beckyp (Dec 19, 2011)

I've not been on here for a while but yay for you!  I'm a Christmas baby (27th!) too and was told AFTER I had my baby that my mum was induced to get me then as I was overdue!

Good luck with the induction - I hope that it works quickly for you.  I doubt you'll be allowed home after you've been induced so go prepared to stay for a while and take lots of food...my hospital's food was horrible!

Good luck and have a lovely relaxing last Christmas before being a mummy!


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 19, 2011)

Inductions arnt fun, so hope it goes well.

Take lots of books and like beckyp said lots of food. The food when i had Jemima was fine just tiny meals and not to much varity.

I couldnt wait to see my feet again lol, and i still love bing able to see them haha xx


----------



## Monkey (Dec 19, 2011)

Oooh, good luck. As others have said, induction can take a while - altho mine was 20hrs start to finish, including getting to 10cm, pushing for 2hrs and having an emergency c-section, so not always! 

Will be thinking of you.


----------



## HappyHelen (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and the advice re food - it isn't something I had thought about so I will make sure we take supplies with us. I like your story in particular Monkey - hopefully I will be as quick as that but who knows! 

Wishing you all a fab Christmas. X


----------



## Monkey (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope so! Definitely worth taking a book / magazine / ipod / other distractions for the early stages tho. I probably killed the best part of 6hrs doing all that sort of stuff, it was brill.

Trying to think of anything else - TENS if you've got one, and whack it on at first sign of pain. (The effects are cumulative.)


----------



## margie (Dec 19, 2011)

Good Luck Helen - hope all goes well.


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2011)

Helen all the best good luck,a great way to start 2012 I say xx


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hope all goes well for you and the little one Helen  xx


----------



## Babysaurus (Dec 22, 2011)

Lots of luck Helen! xx


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 23, 2011)

Good luck with little Happy Helen baby


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone heard off helen? x


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2012)

No Phoebe not a peep I hope all went well Helen x


----------



## HappyHelen (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello. Sorry for not getting on here yet. I had a little boy by c section on Friday. Life is a blur but getting there.  Everything is a little mad but we love him to bits and can't stop staring at the little bundle!   Once everything settles I will write more. He is called Callum and weighed 8lb 2oz. Speak soon. H x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2012)

HappyHelen said:


> Hello. Sorry for not getting on here yet. I had a little boy by c section on Friday. Life is a blur but getting there.  Everything is a little mad but we love him to bits and can't stop staring at the little bundle!   Once everything settles I will write more. He is called Callum and weighed 8lb 2oz. Speak soon. H x



Helen lovely to hear from you no need to apologise you have your hands full hehe x so pleased he arrived into the world on Friday x congrats


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 4, 2012)

Aw congratulations x


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 4, 2012)

I had been wondering too.  Fantastic news Helen, well done.  Sending you all lots of love.
Tina xx


----------



## margie (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations Helen - hope Callum likes his sleep ...


----------



## Monkey (Jan 4, 2012)

Lovely news - many congratulations!


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations Helen , Great news


----------



## KateR (Jan 5, 2012)

HappyHelen said:


> Hello. Sorry for not getting on here yet. I had a little boy by c section on Friday. Life is a blur but getting there.  Everything is a little mad but we love him to bits and can't stop staring at the little bundle!   Once everything settles I will write more. He is called Callum and weighed 8lb 2oz. Speak soon. H x



Congratulations Helen. Yes I remember that blur well, LOL. Enjoy.


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 5, 2012)

congratulations!!!!


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 6, 2012)

Many congratulations Helen!  xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2012)

HappyHelen said:


> Hello. Sorry for not getting on here yet. I had a little boy by c section on Friday. Life is a blur but getting there.  Everything is a little mad but we love him to bits and can't stop staring at the little bundle!   Once everything settles I will write more. He is called Callum and weighed 8lb 2oz. Speak soon. H x



Many congratulations to you all!


----------



## cazscot (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations


----------

